

Can anyone recommend a skilled senior Ruby on Rails developer for a project? - equibbly

Hi,<p>I have a start-up and we&#x27;re looking for a skilled senior Ruby on Rails developer for a project - completely remote work (perhaps someone with 3yrs experience developing webapps with rails).<p>Can anyone recommend someone or a small team who are known to be very good and reliable and may have some availability?<p>You can find more info on our site at: 
www.equibbly.com&#x2F;shares&#x2F;senior-ruby-on-rails-job<p>Thanks<p>Lance Soskin 
president
I can be reached at contact(at)) eQuibbly (dot))com
www.eQuibbly.com
======
equibbly
I looked at the site but didn't see any examples of your work. Where can I
find your portfolio? Thanks Lance

------
phasevar
[http://RubyDeveloper.com/](http://RubyDeveloper.com/)

